# Zero Turn thoughts (non commercial use)



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey guys - looking for some thoughts on zero turn mowers. After doing some research I think I've narrowed it down to the following (I think in order). Would love to get thoughts as I've never owned a zero turn before...
(Have 4 acres, about 1/2 is wooded - so not much grass. Pretty flat, with some slopes, but no hills)
1. ExMark Radius E 48" (exmark engine, zt 2800)
2. Kubota z411 48" (Kawi engine, zt 3600)
3. Scag Liberty Z 48" (Kawi engine, zt 2800)

ExMark and Kubota are both around the same $, Scag a little less.
Dealer support is good on all three.
I see a ton of the commercial guys with ExMark, so I'm leaning more toward that.

What are everyone's thoughts. (posted in a different thread, but was before I really thought about the ExMark - so thought I would start a new topic.)

Thx in advance


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

If I was you I'd try to get a demo of all 3 and see which one you prefer using and also see which one cuts your grass the best. I've never tried any of the 3 but just researching them, the Exmark and Kubota are more entry level commercial machines while the Scag is more of a homeowner unit. Exmark has the biggest fuel tank which might be important when mowing 4 acres but I think any of the 3 will work out pretty good for you. You say you have good dealer support which is important so hopefully you can't go wrong with any of the 3.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

You don't think you'll need a bigger deck cutting 2 acres?


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Bump up the width if you can afford it. I own a 61 inch bobcat and wish it was a 72. I have cut a lot of grass (5 to 7 acre plots) with it and would say that the extra width saves a lot more time. The only time I would have wanted a smaller deck is when I had gates to go through Or small stretches in between houses. All three should be nice mowers though. I cannot comment on the exmark but the other 2 Kawasaki engines should be great and so should thier longevity.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a Gravely HD52 and LOVE it! I am mowing about an acre and half.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I have a Gravely HD52 and LOVE it! I am mowing about an acre and half.


May I ask the pricing for this beauty?  I'm also eyeballing a Gravely unit. I have a Toro Z4200 but it's on its way out and I feel I could go a little bigger than (42" deck).


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't remember exactly, I am thinking somewhere around 5k. It has the 3100 hydros and Kawasaki 23hp engine.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

My next ztr will be a gravely. I love there machines


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the input all.

In terms of deck size - can't really go with a bigger deck, as I have some tight places to get into and through a gate that anything bigger than a 48" won't get through...so need to stay at that deck size.

The dealers I've visited don't have Gravely, but I did a zip code search and found one that sells Gravely nearby and shouldn't be that much of a drive. I'll look into it. Looks like a nice machine. Guess I need to make a trip to that dealer and check it out, and based on comments will muddy the waters a bit more now.


----------



## Reelcrazy (Apr 27, 2018)

I have a bobcat xrz pro in a 52 inch. Takes me about hour to double cut 1.5 acres. Thing is a beast


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Alot to compare! Compare deck thickness, engines (I'd go with Kawasaki), spindle material (aluminum vs steel), transmissions, warranty, etc. I researched for over a year before pulling the trigger.

I did upgrade the seat on mine to more of a suspension seat like the big commercial units came with.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Ive got a toro with squeeky front wheels that just wont stop squeeking ever. It also started leaking oil after a couple years and the choke cable broke. The leaky oil gets all over the exhaust so it has this cool smoke screen spy car effect the first couple mins of running. Highly recommended mower!  lol.

I mean, it cuts grass good though. So thats a plus.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I did a ton of research on ZTRs before I finally made my decision.

Between the 3 of yours, I'dean toward the Kubota.

I looked long and hard at those machines and was really impressed. Specs are very good.

I know the Scag units usually have some of the best deck designs and cut some of the best.

Take some time to physically look at the machines. Sit in them. See which is more comfortable. See which has a better layout. Look at which one will be easier to work on.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Scag velocity decks are really good but I dont think this Scag has that deck but Im sure it still cuts good.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Whatever brand you get don't get the entry level machine! The suggestion to get a test drive is an excellent idea even if its just on their property and not actually cutting. Service after the sale is a big plus...


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I too looked at a lot of machines. Although I live near a pretty major metropolitan area, some of the brands are just not represented well in my area. Not many Ferris or Gravely dealers and I have never even laid eyes on a Walker. I really liked the Bobcat XRZ (and XRZ Pro), Exmark Radius E, and Toro Titan HD 1500.

I ended up with a 52" Toro Titan HD 1500. From what I could tell, it was very similar to the Exmark Radius E series, although when I purchased it last year the Toro had ZT3100 hydros and the Exmark ZT2800. It appears that this year they downgraded the Toro to match the Exmark ZT2800 hydros. Bummer because that swayed me towards the Toro (well, that and a discount program combined with a gift card. Plus I got a warm fuzzy from the dealer). The Exmark/Toro branded engine is a bit of an unknown compared to a Kawi, but I heard many good things about them and watched a couple Youtube videos that eased my concerns.

I did have a few small issues with the machine that were fixed under warranty and the dealer was really good about it. One of the bolts holding the deck lift chain fell out, the seat back cover was stained, and I broke the plastic keeper on the oil drain tube when I changed the oil. They replaced all of those items.

It sounds like you are looking at an entry level commercial machine, and I think that is wise. I know when I started looking, my budget kept creeping up as I noticed such big improvements from the $3k machines to the $4k machines to the $5k machines. I look at the frame on the little John Deere's at Home Depot and they are so puny in comparison. I previously had a older Exmark belt drive walk behind and that thing was a tank. So I learned to appreciate the commercial grade quality.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> I don't remember exactly, I am thinking somewhere around 5k. It has the 3100 hydros and Kawasaki 23hp engine.


Thank You sir!


----------



## maynard9089 (Apr 11, 2019)

I bought the Kubota z411 this year and so far have used it four times. I am very happy with it but I have no experience with the others you mentioned to compare. I was considering a Scag but I was looking at the Tiger Cat II. The TCII was a great machine but more mower than I needed. The Kubota dealer is very close to my home and I know I can get any service or parts I may need quickly. I did upgrade to the suspension seat and mulching kit. All my previous mowers were baggers and I got tired of messing with them when the grass was wet. The mulching kit isn't a whole let better with wet grass and so far this season has been a very wet one for us. As long as I keep the deck clear of the wet stuff it mows like a champ. Even with it the mow is good but it leaves small turd sized clumps that I go back and pick up when I am finished.


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

So, turns out my father in law is going to give me his hustler x one. It's a 2013 and has a Kawi engine. About 300 hours on it. Anyone have experience with that mower? It's in good shape. Think he said he paid ~$9k on it.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a Hustler Raptor Flip up 54" with a 25 horse kohler. It cuts great but I had a warranty replacement of the gas tank because they have a continuing problem with fuel gauge senders. The new one is only partially working and the replacement gas tank is black so you can't see inside it. It has has some minor electrical headaches.

I was going to buy a Grasshopper but the dealer said I didn't need a Grasshopper. If it didn't have the fuel tank headaches
(which you actually can live with but it pisses you off and a fuel gauge is not a moon shot.) I would be quite happy with it. The lawn looks great after I cut. Mower deck is beautifully made like a pro maschine and it has lots of power and the Kohler starts easy every time even first time in the season.

A $9,000 one would probably be awesome. I only have to mow about an acre out of almost two. get the biggest machine you can get.


----------



## GeorgiaBear (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah, I don't know much about Hustler. My father in law has about 4 acres as well and when I told him I was going to buy one (spending about $5-6k) he said don't - he'll give me his and go get a new one. He keeps in in great shape and will service it for me before he tows it here. I think it's a 2013 or 2014, but in looking at the older reviews it seems like a great mower and will last me a long time. (and save me $)


----------

